# We all learned solfeggio wrong



## Bwv 1080

Ti does nor exist, for example


----------



## Rogerx

Thanks very informative. :cheers:


----------



## pkoi

Historical practices of solfeggio are very interesting but I don't think they outdo the value of more modern methods such as the Kodaly system, although in my opinion the Kodaly-system is a bit restricting when singing material, which is highly chromatic or changes keys often. Certainly learning this hexachord-based method probably helps one to understand 18th century melodic writing and counterpoint better.


----------

